# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Помогите определить какая версия БАЗОВАЯ или ПРОФ.

## G3S

Необходимо обновить 1С:Предприятие 7.7 , не могу определить какая это версия. Прилагаю скрин "О программе"
*Скрытый текст*Безымянный.JPG
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## lekhaplaton

Проф если не чего не перепутал, а в чем затырка, посмотри в модуле.

----------


## G3S

Нужно обновить, вот и думаю для какой версии качать обновления. А в каком модуле это можно посмотреть ? И ещё когда обновляешь, нужно поочередно ставить релизы или можно сразу поставить последний ?

----------


## Sally

Судя по названию каталога базы - профка. Для базовой обновление путем объединения конфигураций невозможно. Если дает объединять - точно проф. А релиз для 7.7 ставить можно сразу последний, но лучше именно объединением!

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Для базовой обновление путем объединения конфигураций невозможно.


Возможно, если просто внести изменения и сохранить (например поставить и убрать пробе в любом месте).
После этого с ней можно делать все что угодно, в том числе и накатывать любой последний релиз.

----------


## Sally

> Возможно, если просто внести изменения и сохранить (например поставить и убрать пробе в любом месте).


Можно, только если EXEC проф., в базовом EXEC'е в принципе нет возможности вносить изменения в конфу. А если вносить изменения в базовую конфигурацию под проф. EXEC'ом, даже просто добавление/удаление пробела, то она перестанет быть базовой.

----------


## G3S

Всем спасибо. Обновил объединением, значит ПРОФ

----------

